# Article: Who Sets Your Agenda?



## daparson (Dec 4, 2004)

*Why Do You Do What You Do?*

John Mason in his book, "An Enemy Called Average" writes this: _"Do you know that God made you for a purpose? He has a job for you that no one else can do as well as you. Out of the billions of applicants, only one is qualified, only one has the right combination of what it takes. God has given people the measure of faith to do what He has called them to do. Every person is gifted. Have you found what God created you to do?"_

Have you stopped and asked yourself why you do what you do? There has to be a reason, but somehow many of us simply never stop to ask ourselves the question: Why am I doing this? Who is it that sets my agenda? Could it be:


*People's Expectations* - Everyone expects me to do it! Moreover, "Everybody is doing it!"
*Tradition* - Well, we have always done it this way before in this department.
*Sense of Urgency* - It has to be done now - because no one did it earlier.
*Insecurity of Inaction* - Busy-ness - The world depends on me.
*Three Keys To A Directed Life*


*Know Who You **Are**and** What Your **Are** To Be Doing*- Jesus was secure in the fact that He knew who He was. He knew what His purpose on earth was. *". . . I can preach there also. That is why I have come." Mark **1:38*Do you know what your purpose is? Do you know why God has placed you where you are? God has designed you for a specific purpose. Discover what that purpose is, then chart a path!
*Know When To Stop*- There will always be more work to do. It never stops, but you can not help people when you are empty yourself. When you define what you will do, you also define what you will not do. Who determines when you stop, where you go? Who sets your course? Who determines your priorities? The disciples thought they knew what was best, but Jesus listened to a different voice. Whose voice are you listening to? *"Everyone is looking for you!" Jesus replied, "Let us go somewhere else-to the nearby villages-so I can preach there also. That is why I have come."" Mark 1:37-38*
*Start Your Day With God*- If you want to discover your purpose and your direction, there is no better place to start than to start it with God. *"Very early in the morning, while it was still dark, Jesus got up, left the house and went off to a solitary place, where he prayed. Mark **1:35**. *Let Him set your agenda for the day.
Do What You Do Today On Purpose!  Make a great week!
Mark

Link to Life Lessons Blog


----------



## Bay Gal (Jun 1, 2004)

What a wonderful way to start the week. Thanks!


----------



## luv2fish (Mar 21, 2005)

Thank you for the Inspiring Message. LORD THANK YOU FOR WAKING US UP THIS MORNING, and please help us to be evermindful of YOU and YOUR mighty works. May we always put YOU first. In JESUS holy name, AMEN


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

daparson said:


> *Why Do You Do What You Do?*
> 
> ...... _"Do you know that God made you for a purpose? He has a job for you that no one else can do as well as you. Out of the billions of applicants, only one is qualified, only one has the right combination of what it takes. God has given people the measure of faith to do what He has called them to do. Every person is gifted. Have you found what God created you to do?"_
> 
> Have you stopped and asked yourself why you do what you do? ...............


Thanks Mark. I do believe that we all have a specific purpose for our time here on earth, and I continue to pray for direction from God. I desperately want to find my specific purpose.

My question is, how do you really know what your specific purpose is? I struggle trying to determine if my direction is part of my plan or His plan. I fear that I do not see His purpose because I'm not as "connected" as I should be. That I'm not doing what is necessary to have my specific purpose revealed to me. Do we just keep praying and try the different paths until the light comes on? How do you know?


----------



## daparson (Dec 4, 2004)

*Good Question*



TXPalerider said:


> How do you know?


I will have a fuller thought out answer later this afternoon - but yours is a great question. This moring I got an email from one of the guys who went to Mexico with us this last weekend. I think his email runs along side your question. Perhaps it will help:

_I am excited about the direction our church is taking....We I was getting ready to go to Mexico, I thought to myself, "Why am I going". I am not an evangelist, God his chosen not to give me that gift....yet. I know we are called to go into all nations and make disciples, but I don't do that well. What good will come from me going to Mexico?

Well my Lord chose to give me many other skills/gifts. I have the ability to build most anything. I can follow directions and work (yes work Tazz). I can play some music and sing OK. I can also supervise somewhat. These are the gifts God has given me. And these are the gifts I used in Mexico to grow the kingdom of God. You see, the structure we worked on was by far the nicest structure in the colonia. These people now have a nice facility to worship in and fellowship in. It will surely be a facility that will bring the people together in the name of the Lord.

I did not bring hundreds of people to Christ this weekend, but I am confident that the work I did will help the Pastors in the area do just that. Even if one persons soul is saved do to the work I did, than my time was not wasted. Further more, if the work I did was pleasing to God than my time was not wasted. We went to grow a church, we simply prepared the soul, and planted the seed. We may never see the harvest, but the soul was prepared well, and the seeds were planted, so the harvest will come.

While growing this Mexican church, I noticed something more. I noticed another growth occurring. Men from all walks of life, coming together and working together. Men within our church that has never said two words to each other, came together and worked as one family under God. Twenty two men and kids left Thursday to go to Mexico and one family of men returned. I had the opportunity to grow closer to many people that I had not known, or knew very little about. I feel like this trip not only planted seeds in Mexico, but planted seeds in Bayshore Baptist as well. I feel encouraged to might and get to know others in our church as well. These seeds are planted and we need to plant many more. That is not the end though. Once we plant seeds we need to water and harvest the fruit of these seeds.

We went to grow one church in Mexico and ended up growing two churches. The Lord works in mysterious ways._

I will add to this post later when I get back into the land of the living. Don't know whether I am just exhausted or just a bit puny - but I am at the house right now kind of veggin'. I will add more later. But great question. Perhaps a good idea for another life lesson? (grin) I think so!

Mark


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Thanks Mark. I appreciate the initial response. Just like the guy in the email, I to realize that we each have special skills/gifts that we can use to contribute to His work. And I try to use my skills/gifts to contribute in some small way when I can (although probably not as much as I should). My fear is that I have been put here for a greater purpose and I am going to fall short of that. That I'm gonna miss it. 

I look forward to your "fuller thought out answer" later.


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

TXPalerider said:


> ... My fear is that I have been put here for a greater purpose and I am going to fall short of that. That I'm gonna miss it. ...


1 Thessalonians 5:24
The one who calls you is faithful and he will do it.

Philippians 1:6
being confident of this, that he who began a good work in you will carry it on to completion until the day of Christ Jesus.

No need to fear. God is more willing for us to know his will than we are to find it. Just relax and listen to God. Love and worship him. Spend time with him and enjoy him. Watch for his activity around you, and join him in the work he's already doing. This concept is more fully developed in the "Experiencing God" workbook by Henry Blackaby.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Mrs Backlasher said:


> 1 Thessalonians 5:24
> The one who calls you is faithful and he will do it.
> 
> Philippians 1:6
> ...


Thanks Mrs. B. I think where I seem to struggle is, I feel like there is something else I should be doing. There is a sense of urgency, yet, I don't know "to do what." I've even had some things in mind, but, I struggle with whether it is His calling or mine.


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Think about it.

Are you saying, "God, I'll do anything for you, *except* (fill in the blank)"?

When you can say, "God, I'll do anything for you, *even* (fill in the blank)" then you'll be ready to hear his will.

Backlasher went through a similar struggle many years ago, feeling that God wanted to tell him something, but he couldn't quite grasp it. Then he changed the wording of his prayer similar to the above, and he received God's assurance.


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

I read several of these posts to Backlasher just now.

Backlasher chimed in "Tell him that if it's a godly thing he wants to do, it probably is God giving him the urge to do it."


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

TXPalerider said:


> Thanks Mrs. B. I think where I seem to struggle is, I feel like there is something else I should be doing. There is a sense of urgency, yet, I don't know "to do what." I've even had some things in mind, but, I struggle with whether it is His calling or mine.


I was told once that sometimes you don't know until you try it. If it doesn't work out, then it wasn't His will ........and that's OK. Or, as long as you don't go selling everything you own.LOL!

Maybe you should ask your pastor or others that know you well. If you get 2 or 3 of the same response, then you know that it is probably God's will.

Just my opinion.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

I started a "To Do/Contact List" and some inquiries today. As a result of this, I am hopefully going to get some additional counsel tomorrow or the next day.

Thanks for all your input.


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

WEEELLL, I am guilty. When I first gave my life to the Lord 16 years ago I was afraid to pray, Lord I'll do anything. I was afraid he would send me to India or something. LOL Still, every day I prayed he would use me somehow that day. I learned something about God's timing vs. mine through that, but that's a different story. He did and continues to use me. It's thrilling. I'm staying in a gutted out church right now in Beaumont. I was deserted this weekend by all my co-workers. I got rained out Sat. so I was all day thinking, why am I having to waste this whole weekend. Sat. evening a light knock on the door. A guy wanted to know if I was the pastor. Long story short, I invited him in and we spent an hour talking about his worries, etal. and wouldn't you know it ,they were demons I have fought or are fighting. We got into the word, prayed and I will probably never see him again, but I was so blessed. BUT, that is not my purpose. I spent a couple of decades as an alcoholic, I broke every barried I ever had for myself. An old Gideon that had a prison ministry talked me in to giving my testimony is a couple of prisons and the city jail several years back. I was scared, I didn't want to do it, I didn't know what I would say, I knew I would cry. But, I did it. The Lord gave me so many words they had to cut me off. People gave their lives to the Lord. It was the closest I've ever been to God. I know it is my purpose, and I've never done it again. That is my burden. I feel like I need to drop it all and go do that. But, I've got kids at home, in college, in middle school, my wife is a wonderful house wife. But we GOTTA have a check every Friday. I feel trapped between what I know God wants me to do and what I can't see how to get out of doing. Prison ministry doesn't pay the bills and I can't make it even a short time without a check. Suggestions?


----------



## daparson (Dec 4, 2004)

*Prison Ministries*



activescrape said:


> Suggestions?


Quite a story - pretty interesting. I don't know where you live - but I do know that there are many men who have prison ministries and also hold jobs. There are ministries that go in and teach Bible Studies - hold worship services - usually one night a week - or on some predermined schedule.

You might check with some of the larger churches in your area - or use the net to do some searching. You might also contact the closest prison and ask which ministries are currently active in that prison.

Anyway ... I think these would be a good place to start!

Mark


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

activescrape said:


> ... why am I having to *waste* this whole weekend. Sat. evening a light knock on the door. .... We got into the word, prayed and I will probably never see him again, but *I was so blessed*. BUT, that is not my purpose.
> 
> .... An old Gideon that had a prison ministry talked me in to giving my testimony is a couple of prisons .... It was the closest I've ever been to God. I know it is my purpose, and I've never done it again. .... Suggestions?


Words from a seminary professor from many years ago: "God wastes neither the time nor the experience of his children."

If you will use the opportunities at hand that God gives you (talking with that man about God on Saturday night), God will give you more opportunites and open more doors for you to use your gifts for his purposes.

Pay attention to where he places you (in the gutted church building) and who he sends your way (the man who needed to hear about God), expect to be used by God, and you will be in his will, and you will be blessed (as you were that night). That WAS God's purpose for you on Saturday night.

I highly recommend Rick Warren's workbook "Experiencing God." He explains how to see God at work all around you, and you can join God in the work that he's already doing, right where you are. If he wants you to go somewhere else, like prison ministry, he'll open those doors for you, too. He'll send people to you who will almost inadvertently give you his message.

Just keep your heart tuned in to Jesus, find your joy in him. Watch for things happening all around you where you can see the hand of God. He'll communicate with you.

I can hardly wait to hear about the exciting things that God will do in your life! Keep in touch.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

You know what activescrape, it just occurred to me, the family that hosts our weekly small group Bible Study in their home participates in a prison ministry called *Kairos Prison Ministry*. I don't know all the details, but, I do know that they do have "lock-in" days like once a month for 2-3 hrs at a time. This might be a way for you to get involved. If you want more info, just let me know. I'd be more than happy to find out what I can.


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

Thanks for all the thoughtful replies everyone, I appreciate them. Palerider, pm me that info. You know, Satan is a convincing liar. Since I travel so much and usually am not in one area over 6 months it seems so hard to get plugged in to a routine. A couple of years ago I went through the process to get clearance to go into the Texas Correctional Institutions. Sure enough, right about the time I got it I was off to Denver for 6 months, from there to Fla., now I'm in Beaumont but working in Lake Charles. This clearance has to be kept up to date and obviously it has lapsed. I keep thinking I need to try harder, then I come home tired and hungry and it gets out put off another day, and that turns into years. Does that sound like a cop out? It probably is. Satan's lie that it is too hard to do, I do enough already etal. But it is my goal. I agree that I should try too at least do it part time if I can't do it full time.


----------

